# three beautiful new girls!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We recently added three new girls to our family - Pearl, Ruby, and Goldie. We know Ruby is a broken satin red-eyed fawn, but we need some help with the other two girls' colors 

All three babies together - Pearl, Goldie, and then Ruby. 









Pearl - she is white with a very pale, almost unnoticeable slate blue tinge to her fur. Her eyes are black. She's also super cute 

















Ruby

























Goldie - she has black eyes, satin fur, and no sign of brindling.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Pretty


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Very cute! Pearl looks like a cream, Goldie a recessive yellow satin or unmarked brindle satin, and Ruby a pink eyed recessive yellow satin.


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Potentially stupid question - How can you tell visually the difference between recessive yellow and a light fawn?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

In the US Fawn is a recessive yellow with pink eye dilution. So if it has pink eyes it's fawn if it has black eyes it's recessive yellow.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet!


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you m137b!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

They are very pretty


----------

